# sending money home



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

what is your favourite/cheapest method of wiring back money to your country?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

uozer said:


> what is your favourite/cheapest method of wiring back money to your country?


I usually use one of the money exchangers


----------



## zokai (Feb 19, 2011)

uozer said:


> what is your favourite/cheapest method of wiring back money to your country?


you may try (turkish) exchange offices in Deira. 
Your family/friend or anybody can receive the amount (cost 15-20 AED) at the same time if they are in istanbul.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

exhangers (for around 25) or western union (for 30)


----------

